# Seacoast Century



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi

anyone doing the seacost century in NH sept 22-23.

I am intending on doing a metric century (my longest ride) and if I can make it - do the same again on sunday.

For anyone that has done it - is it as flat as they say?

Thanks


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done it twice and it's definitely flat, especially the part that hugs the coast. There are a few hills otherwise but nothing that impressive. It's a beautiful century to do. I would suggest you do the full 100 miles once rather than trying to do 62 twice on consecutive days.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've done it the last 7 years, and yes, it is mostly flat. The challenge is usually the stiff headwind (for 40 miles!!) while going north to the turnaround.

THIS YEAR, though, because the Portsmouth(?) Bridge is closed, the route has changed. See below for link to new route. 

Granite State Wheelmen - New England's most active recreational bicycling club


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

A friend and I are planning to do it this year, I'm looking to do a half century.

ExChef


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

hey chef

Same guy from thinnertimes forum?- cmon - do the metric !


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> hey chef
> 
> Same guy from thinnertimes forum?- cmon - do the metric !


Same guy, we'll see how I'm feeling after the half, might go for the metric. 

Need to ramp up the miles some.

ExChef


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday's ride. SCC here I come.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job - where did you ride?

We just rode chelmsford > lexington and back

Lexington with Dave S | Bicycling in Massachusetts


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

We rode up into holis nh, tooled around there a bit and got in some serious hills. 

Was a great ride.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Goodales rides a lot up in hollis - I hate the hills there . They will probably riding around there tonight :mad2:


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Goodales rides a lot up in hollis - I hate the hills there . They will probably riding around there tonight :mad2:


Wish I could go too, but have a commitment tonight. Maybe next week I'll talk to the boss about getting out for an evening ride.

Enjoy! And yes, there are some HILLS! there. I figure that my ridding buddy is trying to get me to call "uncle", not gonna happen. I don't give up.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

It's coming up! Good luck to you guys!!!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

ExChefinMA said:


> Same guy, we'll see how I'm feeling after the half, might go for the metric.
> 
> Need to ramp up the miles some.
> 
> ExChef


Naw, you'll do fine on the metric. If you get in with a comfortable group, those extra 12 miles will just fly by before you know it. :wink:

Not nearly as big a jump from a half to metric, as it is from metric to full imperial. You're not even 2/3rds of the way there at 62 miles.The last 20 miles of a full century are the acid test. It's where the "why did I sign up for this, and why would I ever do it again" thoughts pop up. Then, you see the finish, and within an hour you're already thinking of next year's ride. :lol:


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> Naw, you'll do fine on the metric. If you get in with a comfortable group, those extra 12 miles will just fly by before you know it. :wink:
> 
> Not nearly as big a jump from a half to metric, as it is from metric to full imperial. You're not even 2/3rds of the way there at 62 miles.The last 20 miles of a full century are the acid test. It's where the "why did I sign up for this, and why would I ever do it again" thoughts pop up. Then, you see the finish, and within an hour you're already thinking of next year's ride. :lol:


I am looking forward it it! Already done a 50 mile hill climb ride, mostly flat metric almost sounds easy compared to that. 

My "coach" is one of the group I'm riding with, so chances of not making it are nil. Not to mention the "you know you want the imp century today" comments he'll make just to keep me stoked and encouraged. 

ExChef


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

santosjep said:


> It's coming up! Good luck to you guys!!!!


Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Time to get the rest of the gear together and head out. Decided to take a half day from work today.

SCC here I come!


----------



## gmbaker (Jun 19, 2009)

looking forward to this ride tomorrow. This will be my second time doing this ride, the first was a few years ago before the bridge to Maine was taken out. The new route covers some nice roads but not as scenic as the old one IMO. Regardless is should be a fun ride and great weather.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Have a good ride guys. I figure on getting there around 7 or so and be on the road by 8. I am doing metric. Sunday - if I am able and will - will do it agin. Might rain sunday AM so may start a little later


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Have a good ride guys. I figure on getting there around 7 or so and be on the road by 8. I am doing metric. Sunday - if I am able and will - will do it agin. Might rain sunday AM so may start a little later


We're planning to be at the start by 8 I think. I'll msg you when we get there see where you are. I'm going to bike over from the hotel (about a mile away, nice warmup).


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

This town reminds me of one near where I grew up. I guess these east coast shore towns really are the same, just different names. 

Now to find a bite of breakfast before i start getting ready for the ride.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

was great meeting gabedad at the SCC today!

Cycling Workout | Endomondo

few extra miles over the 100km. was awesome!

knee is wasted, I am spent in that damned good feeling way!


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

ExChefinMA said:


> was great meeting gabedad at the SCC today!
> 
> Cycling Workout | Endomondo
> 
> ...


The day started wet in NE Massachusetts. Were the roads dry for you?


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

JasonB176 said:


> The day started wet in NE Massachusetts. Were the roads dry for you?


not for the first half. once we got to the second rest stop it stopped raining and started to clear up. 

I just posted a ride report in general cycling discussions.

it was great! already thinking about next year's event.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Sign seen on our ride today. Can you say disconcerting? I knew you could. 

View attachment 265138


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice to meet you today too exchef. 

I took a wrong turn after the henry law area - don't ask me how 

I ended up on some dirt road. My total mileage for today was 85 miles.

I am going back tomorrow. Trying for either a 50 or another metric

Day One seacoast Century 2012 | Bicycling in New Hampshire :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My buddy and I took several wrong turns, and we watched many others take wrong turns, or miss turns completely. Note to organizers; dark red chalk on wet roads is less than optimum.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I did the 1/2 century today. Took a litle more time - took some pictures . pretty windy along the water. It was a beautiful day though. The weather was perfect. If today was yesterday I might have done the whole century- maybe...

Day two Seacoast Century 2012 - half century | Bicycling in New Hampshire


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Now hung in my cube at work:

View attachment 265367


----------



## Pelotonrider (Sep 29, 2012)

*Loon Echo Trek*

Did anyone do the loone echo trek ? It was a great ride there was a lot of climing, it was my first loon echo trek


----------

